# Grandpa, What Is Sex?



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

An 8-year-old girl went to her grandfather, who was working in the yard and asked him,

"Grampa, what is sex?"

The grandfather was surprised that she would ask such a question, 
but decided that if she's old enough to know to ask the question, 
then she's old enough to get a straight answer. Steeling himself to 
leave nothing out, he proceeded to tell her all about human reproduction 
and the joys and responsibilities of intercourse.

When he finished explaining, the little girl was looking at him with her 
mouth hanging open, eyes wide in amazement.

Seeing the look on her face, the grandfather asked her, 

"Why did you ask this question, honey?"

The little girl replied, 
"Grandma says that dinner will be ready in just a couple of secs."


  :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

She was lucky . . . her grandpa had a long memory!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

Very good - reminds me of similar gag when small child asks parents: "Where do I come from?"
Cue long and slightly embarrassed explanation as per your grandpa above.
Mum then asks - "So dear, does that help answer your question?"
Child replies - "Not really mum, I only asked because my friend says she comes from Portsmouth."


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My eldest grandchild is 6...........

portends of things to come ????? :roll:  

Mind as a former biology teacher it is a subject I have taught to 12 - 14 year old mixed classes for MANY years - and the questions they ask would blow your socks off :!: 

I'm sure I knew nothing like their level of knowledge at that age   

(In fact I often had to go and find out the answers to their questions   Mr Google is VERY helpful, although the School web filter system had to be rejigged to give the biologists access to sites that were usually banned 8O 8O  )

Dave :lol:


----------

